# Buzzard Roost Island Chattohoochee river



## pdsniper (Jan 28, 2009)

This is one of my favorite places to go on the river there is so much wildlife to see on the way to the Island and when you get there it's nothing but peace and quit and of all the trips I have made to it, I have only once seen some one else there even on big hollidays I have it to my self. If any of you other avid photographers would ever like a Airboat ride on the river during the warm months just let me know I run the river regular when it's warm and there are lots of things to photograph


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 28, 2009)

so that boat just climbs up on the bank ,thats cool


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 28, 2009)

Who could refuse an offer like that!!
That would be awesome to say the least.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Where do you usually put in?


----------



## striper commander (Jan 28, 2009)

It is pretty up there.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool Pic. Thanks for shareing


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea it will run dry ground all day I have done it with 8 men in the boat, the motor is a custom built 600 hp LS2 chevy and the boat only weighs 1800 lbs I put in at the hwy 166 boat ramp and I have run all the way up to the Atlanta Water works inside 285 and south way past plant Yates I also spent 7 days in New Orleans Rescuing folks during the Katrina flood I have a lot of pictures of that disaster


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks good and sounds better.  Sounds like an awesome invitation!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that looks like fun!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 28, 2009)

man i would be a bowfishing nut in that rig !!! ( 'course i am a bowfishing nut in my boat already  )


----------



## Hoss (Jan 28, 2009)

Great offer.  Definitely have to keep that in mind.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet boat and sweet picture!!


----------



## olcaptain (Jan 28, 2009)

This man knows his stuff! We see him all the time at the Hooch Boat Ramp!!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jan 28, 2009)

That's one of the best looking airboats I believe I've ever seen. I bet it's some kind of fun.


----------

